# 1:1250 scale wooden ship models



## buevik

I Have Recently Purchased A Collection Of 1:1250 Wooden Merchant Vessels Mostly Built In The Fifties And Early Sixties.
Most Of The Models Have A Label On The Base Giving Details Of The Vessel But None Of Them Indicate Who,when Or Where They Were Built.just Wondered If Anyone May Know Anything About These Models As The Detail On Them Is Excellent. A Photo Of The Rita Maersk Is Attached.


----------



## Duncan Robinson

If you could post a picture of the lable i may be able to help to identify these models. 
It is just possible they are Basset Lowke.
If that is the case they will be 1/1200 not 1250 scale.
Duncan


----------



## buevik

Many thanks Duncan.Ive posted a couple of pics for you to browse over .
cheers,
Ed.


----------



## Duncan Robinson

*not sure*

its not easy to say, but I feel that they are not Basset Lowke. That does not really help but I will make a few calls and see if I can find out some more.


----------



## buevik

Thanks again Duncan.
Read on a website today that bassett lowke may have stopped producing these models in the mid to late fifties ,so your probably right as a few are of ships that were built in the early sixties.
Have posted another pic to view.
Ed.


----------

